# Your favorite things...



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, have we done this before?  Besides all of your electronics (Kindle, smartphone, iPad, iTouch, computers etc) what are some of your favorite things that you would hate to have to be without?

Mine are:
my bicycle - ride like the wind!
my Clarasonic and my liquid Purpose face wash
Neutrogena Rainbath
Neutrogena Body Oil
LIPSTICK!!!!  gotta have lipstick
cute shoes and a great handbag
Ritz Bits and Diet Mt. Dew


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, I need my lipstick too. I look so pale without it.
Also, ice cream. Gotta have ice cream, especially in a root beer float.
My waterbed. Can't sleep on those rock-hard mattresses.
I'm sure there's more, but those come to mind right now.

Joyce


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Things I would hate to get caught without...

2 Proper forms of ID. That's about it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, two proper forms of ID is very important.

and for me it is a Tempurpedic bed.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> yes, two proper forms of ID is very important.
> 
> and for me it is a Tempurpedic bed.


Exactly what you said!!!!!!!!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, "getting caught without" and "would not like to go without" to me are two entirely different animals.   I can (and have) lived just fine without a lot of things (lived four months in the woods out of a tent once), so I know there is life without phones, internet, electricity, and hot water on tap. (And I wouldn't mind doing it again, it was wonderful.) I gave up my truck almost two years ago before I lost my job (gas prices), so I know I can get along without a vehicle as much as that puts a squeeze on things. 

That being said, what I'd like to live WITH to make things easier: my laptop, my parrot Apple,  a steady job that enough income to pay rent and utilities and maybe some sushi once in a while, a comfy set of jeans and t-shirt and some sturdy boots, and I'm all set. Along with my two forms of ID.

(And of those, the only thing I don't have is a steady job right now.  )


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

You are right, it was a bad choice of words so I've changed it:  "What little things would you hate to have to do without?"

I guess what I had in mind when I started this was -> the little things that you use all the time (and maybe take for granted) and just love!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Things I would hate to get caught without...
> 
> 2 Proper forms of ID. That's about it.


I refuse to carry ID.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

my husband
My Kids
My Kindle..

Not always in that order ;P


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

My bicycle.....my wife and good dry martini


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Good thread.

Toothpaste.  I gotta have toothpaste.
Root Beer
Pop Corn
Chocolate

And why does my list all have to do with eating or cleaning up after I eat?  

Okay, non-eating related.  The internet, and my laptop or desktop.  I'm a horrible computer junkie.

Vicki


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My EVO smart phone (I know you said "besides electronic gadgets", but it is so versatile and useful I just can't help myself)
My 100-400mm stabilized zoom lens on my camera (a great do-it-all lens for my nature photography hobby)
Pizza
Chocolate milk (I'm bad, I know it)
My recliner
Netflix (not actually a thing, but I really like it, and consider it a heck of a bargain for what you get)
My big DTB "Annotated Sherlock Holmes"


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Good moisturizer
EOS lemon drop lip balm
Waterfield Design Muzetto bag
Uggs
Down comforter
big mug of hot coffee every morning!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love iced tea.  I could do without it, and I have for periods of time.  But I do so love a great glass of iced tea.
My cross stitch projects.  I have not done as much cross stitch this year as in previous years, which reminds me, 
I need to get back at it.
Bakeries  I LOVE bakeries.  
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahhhh yes, coffee and English Breakfast tea!

See?  That's the reason I love these threads.  I got off and check some of the things you love, such as EOS lip balm.  Your DTB "Annotated Sherlock Holmes" is a beauty!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

To my Tempurpedic I have to add:

My down comforter
My cast iron tea pots and teas
A good pair of jeans


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to get off topic for a minute, but could someone explain the benefit of the Tempurpedic to me please. 
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Tempurpedic uses memory foam to provide a pressure relieving mattress that conforms to your body.  We've had ours for so long, we are on our second one.

Before Tempurpedic with my old original bed when I woke up in the mornings I HAD to get up because everything hurt...my back, my hips, etc.  I was stiff and walked like an 85 year old woman right after I got up.

With the Tempurpedic, I don't have that at all.  I am more rested and feel better.  I'll never go back to any other bed.  There are other imitations but I stick with the original Tempurpedic.

The other good thing is that you don't feel every move of your sleep partner.  My husband and I were on a holiday at the beach last weekend.  Every time one of us turned over the bed was bouncy!  I'd forgotten how much movement you feel on a regular mattress.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I am mattress shopping, and it sounds like I need to check out Temperpedic.  I feel crappy when I wake up also and would love to wake up pain free.  
Thank you,
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

We have been sleeping on one for over 10 years.  After about  9 -10 years the first one had a little bit of an indention in the foam from our bodies.  They are under warranty for 20 years (I think) so we contacted them, they had us take pictures and they shipped us a new mattress and picked up the old one.  We've had the new one less than a year.

They are expensive but worth it when you consider how much time you spend in bed sleeping!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Excluding living things - 

Boots
Leggings
Blusher (I'm disgustingly pale)
Eye liner
Purple nail varnish
Laptop
Ereader
Sims 2 
Slippers 
Most of the things Lush sell
Jane Eyre
My own playlist


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to agree with the down comforter - I can survive a really cold house (down to 40 degrees or so when the power was out for 3 days) with a down comforter.

Blistex
warm socks
books to read (prefer a Kindle now, but never wish to be without some sort of reading material)
coffee
chocolate 

I'm sure this is only a partial list, but all I can come up with right now.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

For those of you with tempurpedic, which mattress do you have?  they have several different models now.  And do you use their platform?
Paula


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My EVO smart phone (I know you said "besides electronic gadgets", but it is so versatile and useful I just can't help myself)
> My 100-400mm stabilized zoom lens on my camera (a great do-it-all lens for my nature photography hobby)
> Pizza
> Chocolate milk (I'm bad, I know it)
> ...


Have you seen The New Annotated Sherlock Holmes (which isn't all that new any more)? It's a-may-zing!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

When we got our first bed they only had one choice - I guess it was the Original bed.  Now we have the Classic.  I can't really tell any difference in them except the Classic is about an inch thicker, I think.  Yes, I use the foundation.  The foundation is not that expensive.  I can't remember but it seems like I read somewhere that if you didn't use their foundation it might void the warranty.  (but I could have dreamed that.)


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Simply could NOT live without my sunglasses - too bright here in Oz no matter what the season
My moccasin slippers
Coffee
And if I can't have electronic then I NEED a pen and notepad


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't use the platform because we have an expensive bed that is leave to your kids worthy.  The warranty is fine with it.  I suggest you just go and try them all out.  It is just a matter of personal preference.

My family
the kindle
the right shampoo for fine hair and my blow dryer

When we evacuated during fire season a few years back in California, I really learned what I can do without.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh wait, I don't use the 'platform' either.  I thought you meant the foundation which is like the box springs of a regular bed.  I do use the foundation and it all fits in my regular four poster bed frame.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I know what you mean about learning what you can do without.  I learned to do without a lot when we were without power for 14 days after hurricane Katrina.  Then my list would have been a shower, a generator and a fan and bottled water and canned food.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh wait, I don't use the 'platform' either. I thought you meant the foundation which is like the box springs of a regular bed. I do use the foundation and it all fits in my regular four poster bed frame.


I did mean the foundation. the "box spring" if you will, but it is just a block of something or other.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Corkyb: I have the "Advantage" Tempurpedic mattress and couldn't be happier (literally changed my life, my sleep, and how rested and not in pain I wake up in the morning  ).

I too just use it with my bed: no platform or box or anything (but my bed has a sort of wood lattice on which the mattress rests).


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Neo said:


> To my Tempurpedic I have to add:
> 
> My down comforter
> My cast iron tea pots and teas
> A good pair of jeans


I agree with the good jeans, but I'm having a very hard time finding a pair!
I've recently lost 25 lbs and am down to a size 0-2 petite. They are darn near impossible to find. I've had to 
resort to shopping in the boys departments! Anyone have recs for me?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My Repo The Genetic Soundtrack. (stars Alexis Vega from SpyKids [all grown up], Sarah Brightman, Paris Hilton) AMAZING.
My fountain pen, sharpies, notebooks, journals. my files, and my camera. I LOVE TO WRITE. ;P also COFFEE

*Warning use of the B-word one or twice in song*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> See? That's the reason I love these threads. I got off and check some of the things you love, such as EOS lip balm. Your DTB "Annotated Sherlock Holmes" is a beauty!


If you're at all a fan of Sherlock Holmes, getting a used copy of "The Annotated Sherlock Holmes" is a steal when they are selling at Amazon for $10 plus shipping!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0517502917/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&qid=1286691498&sr=8-6&condition=used

1400 pages of Sherlockian goodness at about a penny a page total!

My copy is an older version annotated by William S. Baring-Gould, there is a newer version from a different annotator....One of the things I like about this thread is stumbling across things either from others, or that I find myself....Before today I was vaguely aware of the newer annotation that has the Holmes Novels in one book, and the short stories in three shorter ones. I stumbled across it when looking for a photograph of the older book on Amazon, and I ordered a used copy of one of the short story volumes for about eight dollars total. I'll have to decide if getting the other volumes (which are more expensive used, and are moderately pricey new) is worth it after looking into this one!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Handbags ( more to love now thanks to Bag thread )  
Shoes ( especially boots, particularly UGGS )
My Tassimo! Love it 
Caramel Expresso Latte ( from my Tassimo )
My Kindle, Nook, and iPad


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oh. my flats (not one for heels).


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I agree with the good jeans, but I'm having a very hard time finding a pair!
> I've recently lost 25 lbs and am down to a size 0-2 petite. They are darn near impossible to find. I've had to
> resort to shopping in the boys departments! Anyone have recs for me?


Congrats on loosing all that weight, what a great feeling it must be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It all depends on how much you are willing to pay for jeans. I have long ago decided that I prefer having only one or 2 pairs of jeans and love them (and have them fit me fantastically), rather than a few that I find so-so. If you are ok with spending between $150-$200 for a pair of jeans, I recommend you check out brands such as "7 for all mankind" or "Citizens of Humanity", depending on your body shape (sizes 24 or 26 should be perfect for you). They also make petite sizes, but I find that I have to take even those to the tailor to have them shortened if I want to wear them with flats (else they are perfect with heels!).

Hope this helps, and congratulations again on loosing all this weight!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The Hooded Claw,

The newer annotated Holmes is wonderful. I actually saw Klinger and other Holmesian authors speak at panel discussion a few years ago. Was really interesting. The newish set is a little spendy, but it's terrific.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Neo said:


> Congrats on loosing all that weight, what a great feeling it must be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It all depends on how much you are willing to pay for jeans. I have long ago decided that I prefer having only one or 2 pairs of jeans and love them (and have them fit me fantastically), rather than a few that I find so-so. If you are ok with spending between $150-$200 for a pair of jeans, I recommend you check out brands such as "7 for all mankind" or "Citizens of Humanity", depending on your body shape (sizes 24 or 26 should be perfect for you). They also make petite sizes, but I find that I have to take even those to the tailor to have them shortened if I want to wear them with flats (else they are perfect with heels!).
> 
> Hope this helps, and congratulations again on loosing all this weight!


Thanks, Neo. I actually didn't even try to lose this much. I knew I needed to lose maybe 10 or so lbs, but due to extremely high stress beginning in May, the weight just started coming off. I admit I feel very good and stress level is beginning to decrease. Thanks so much for the Jean recommendations. I will have to check them out next time I go downstate. Do you know if Nordstrom has both of these brands?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Down pillows and quilt.  And my foam mattress, but it's not a name brand and not memory foam.  It's just very firm, so that I can prop myself on my elbow and put a full teacup on the mattress six inches from my elbow and the cup doesn't tilt at all.  

Tea.

My two-volume OED.

My sewing machines.

And cat litter, because it would be rather unpleasant having indoor cats without it.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

My family & friends
Sweet Iced Tea
Slash Fanfiction
my Kindle (did I even need to list that one?)
my glasses (although I'd prefer just having 20/20 vision) 
my computer
Chocolate
my DVD collection
my cat
Mexican food
My very well-worn, cuffs-about-to-fall-off Roots sweatshirt


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Not mentioning any electronics (I'm an electronic junkie) I guess my list would consist of... 

My kitty
A good book
Music
Popcorn
Fresh coffee
My pj's 
My slippers.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Can't do without my Puglet.  She always makes me smile.  Well, almost always. Can't do without Walmart which always makes me smile in a different way.  Can't do without my friends and family.  The rest?  Well, I do have a battery operated pig wearing sunglasses that is about the size of a chihuahua that walks and snorts and scares the bejeezus out of unsuspecting victims.  That would be hard to do without.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Running shoes
Coffee grinder
Coffee maker
Coca Cola (do we see a need for caffeine here?)
Deodorant

... and hairspray.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My cats
The Spouse Thingy
diet soda...

And on the Tempurpedic front....I suffered one for five years. Really suffered. Getting rid of it was sheer joy. But the good thing about them is you have 3 months to try it, or if you buy from Brookstone, 6 months. I just waited too long to realize my pain levels were increasing, not decreasing. I think they're one of those love them or hate them kind of things...


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

This might sound nutty, but on the bed front.... I don't even use a mattress anymore. I use two natural latex bed-toppers. Most comfortable bed I've ever slept in. Seriously.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Monique said:


> This might sound nutty, but on the bed front.... I don't even use a mattress anymore. I use two natural latex bed-toppers. Most comfortable bed I've ever slept in. Seriously.


How interesting! Do you put them on some type of foundation?


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

OK, here's my favorites...

My two cats
Anything jalapeno flavored
Having loud music to listen to in the car


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> How interesting! Do you put them on some type of foundation?


When I got rid of my old mattress, I kept the box-spring. I'm sure anything would do. I use two 3" toppers. The company I bought them from is called Northern Naturals. They have 2", 3" and 4" toppers. I really do love mine. I've never slept on anything like it. Just perfect.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Very intriguing!  Two toppers is as expensive as a mattress!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Is the Latex hot at all?  Does it feel warmer than a regular mattress?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Very intriguing! Two toppers is as expensive as a mattress!


Yeah, they ain't cheap. But, oh, so worth it. For me anyway. If you ever get a chance to test out natural latex, DO!

I haven't found them to be hotter and I live in Southern California. There are lots of holes in the surface, so it breathes some. I think a good mattress cover helps too. Comparing this to my old mattress, I haven't noticed any difference in the heat factor.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm needing an extra bed for a guest room and that is very interesting but I don't know where I'd every have the opportunity to test one out.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm needing an extra bed for a guest room and that is very interesting but I don't know where I'd every have the opportunity to test one out.


True. Hmmm...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Monique said:


> When I got rid of my old mattress, I kept the box-spring. I'm sure anything would do. I use two 3" toppers. The company I bought them from is called Northern Naturals. They have 2", 3" and 4" toppers. I really do love mine. I've never slept on anything like it. Just perfect.


Oh, thank you so much for posting this!! My mattress is latex foam, it's about six inches high and I've been searching for a place that sells them. I bought mine in Germany and couldn't find any store locally (DC area) that had even heard of these, but I won't replace it with anything else. They're really that good.  As the website says, they do last 20+ years, but mine is starting to get some "dents". I have it on one of those frames with crosswise slats that rests in the wooden bedframe, so a 4" topper should do nicely.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Spiral notebooks and fine point pens, preferably with light blue ink.

And Blistex!  I'd go bananas without Blistex.

Dawn


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

A letter from my oldest son saying he loves me.
My engagement ring. It was my mother-in-law's and she gave it to my husband to propose to me.
A gold bracelet that has charms on it; a drama mask (Happy/Sad) - to stand for my acting abilities, a butterfly - to stand for my ability to float on, a little boys head - which has my oldest sons name engraved in it, and a little girls head - which has my daughters name engraved on it.
A ceramic Eeyore that I've had since graduating highschool, that was given to me by a friend I've known since I was 10.


I'm sure I have a few other favorite things, but those are the ones that come to mind first.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

If we're sticking to inanimate objects, I'd have to go with coffee, baby blanket (don't ask), and my silver necklace.

Is this a "desert island" scenario? In that case, I'd toss in deodorant, a razor, and cooking supplies


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

comfy jeans
fleece pullover
kindle
cat
eventually I'd want some pizza & beer
... heaven!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> If we're sticking to inanimate objects, I'd have to go with coffee, baby blanket (don't ask), and my silver necklace.
> 
> Is this a "desert island" scenario? In that case, I'd toss in deodorant, a razor, and cooking supplies


Oh you had to go an make me ask! What about the baby blanket? and tell me about your silver necklace. 

I thought of another treasure. I was making plans to attend my BFF's 50th birthday celebration. She lives half-way around the world from me and I had made plans and bought my flight to attend.

I had a bunch of gold that was just sitting around in my jewelry box not being worn.decided that some type of jewelry would be a great gift, except that I knew if I had something fabulous made for her, I would want it too....so matching bracelets seemed just the thing. Together we designed it on paper (so that we wold both love it). I took it to my fabulous jeweler and he followed my instructions totally. It is a beaten/hammered gold cuff with three symbols raised in white gold.

The bracelets are totally unique and very archeological looking. We both get comments all the time, here on her side of the world and me on mine, about where we got our gorgeous bracelets, to which we reply, they are one/two of a kind. You won't find another like them. We both love them and have worn them constantly since having them made.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kindle Gracie, I love that you and your BFF have matching bracelets, what a special birthday gift! Any chance you'll post a pic of yours? I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to see it


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Of course! Here you go. This is both of them right after I gave her hers. I'd been wearing mine for months but she had to wait until my trip there to get hers.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Of course! Here you go. This is both of them right after I gave her hers. I'd been wearing mine for months but she had to wait until my trip there to get hers.


Wow, they are stunning! Your design is beautiful and really brought to life so well by your jeweler. I've always had a love of cuff bracelets. I found a great jeweler at a wonderful juried craft show several years ago and got 2 custom cuffs from him. Thanks so much for posting the pic!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Of course! Here you go. This is both of them right after I gave her hers. I'd been wearing mine for months but she had to wait until my trip there to get hers.


Gorgeous! No wonder it's one of your favorite things 

As for the baby blanket . . . call it an inappropriate psychological dependence. I used to get sick whenever I went without one when I was little, so my body's convinced itself that it's necessary in life. >.< I never sleep quite as well without it. :sigh:


----------

